# stocking question for 46g tank



## Regalis (Feb 2, 2007)

I have an extra 46g bowfront tank(36 in. long) lying around that is empty but cycled and ready to go. I was hoping to put something interesting in it this time, like a really aggressive fish such as an oscar. Would it be a good idea to put 2 tiger oscars in here? Or just one?? They would be around 2-3 inches when i put them in


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

Regalis said:


> I have an extra 46g bowfront tank(36 in. long) lying around that is empty but cycled and ready to go. I was hoping to put something interesting in it this time, like a really aggressive fish such as an oscar. Would it be a good idea to put 2 tiger oscars in here? Or just one?? They would be around 2-3 inches when i put them in


Sure as long as you didn't plan on leaving them in there for more than 2 months, have great filtration and a religious maintenance schedule. Other wise No! They wont stay 2-3" for long and Oscars aren't "really aggressive fish".

If you tank as been empty long it may not be cycled anymore. The good bactria will die off with out a food supply.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

well said joey :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If you want aggression in a tank that size you're going to have to find smaller fish/cichlids. Five start general would work good, and they're very aggressive.

And yes, oscars are not aggressive... Just misunderstood quite often.


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

TheFishGuy said:


> If you want aggression in a tank that size you're going to have to find smaller fish/cichlids. Five start general would work good, and they're very aggressive.
> 
> And yes, oscars are not aggressive... Just misunderstood quite often.


+1!

I don't think I've ever seen anyone actually recommend 'The General'. A fish that in it's natural habitat can keep the Tilapia population in check. That's one nasty fish..... :wink: Speaking of which, you may be able to house a Black Nasty(Nandopsis haitiensis) in there. With a maximum size of about 9", it might be a possibility with some extra maintenance. Just a thought...


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Black Nastys are best suited for a 75, they get 16 inches or so.


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

artemis1 said:


> Black Nastys are best suited for a 75, they get 16 inches or so.


I stand corrected.....my research wasn't too thorough. I read the one page and made the mistake of assuming it was accurate. No Black Nasty for you....a Jag would work well in there though.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> I stand corrected.....my research wasn't too thorough. I read the one page and made the mistake of assuming it was accurate. No Black Nasty for you....a Jag would work well in there though


 :-? Not sure about that one either *Al*, Jag males max out about 14/16" also & are very aggressive & territorial. (females a bit smaller) I'd say 55g min. "T"


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

How about a JD. One JD would do great in there. No lie.


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

moneygetter1 said:


> > I stand corrected.....my research wasn't too thorough. I read the one page and made the mistake of assuming it was accurate. No Black Nasty for you....a Jag would work well in there though
> 
> 
> :-? Not sure about that one either *Al*, Jag males max out about 14/16" also & are very aggressive & territorial. (females a bit smaller) I'd say 55g min. "T"


Good God! Believe it or not, I had just got done reading BV's updated Salvini thread in the CA forum and somehow typed Jag by mistake. For crying out loud, that sort of typo is usually associated with PWI(Posting While Intoxicated). But I quit drinking years ago.....  Salvini would work.

Neon Tetras. That's the way to go......they'd bite your face off if they had a chance. :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Al'Thor said:


> moneygetter1 said:
> 
> 
> > > I stand corrected.....my research wasn't too thorough. I read the one page and made the mistake of assuming it was accurate. No Black Nasty for you....a Jag would work well in there though
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Maybe you should start back drinkin' *Al*!! (just kiddn) No harm no foul. :thumb:


----------



## Moutralewn (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a question similar to Regalis...

I have a 55g (Juwel RIO180) 40"x16"x20".

Can I keep 1 Oscar in?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Moutralewn said:


> I have a question similar to Regalis...
> 
> I have a 55g (Juwel RIO180) 40"x16"x20".
> 
> Can I keep 1 Oscar in?


Hey Moutralewn,

Welcome to the forum :thumb: Generally you want to start a new thread to ask a question and keep the current thread about the OP's question. Anywhoo, a 55 is pretty small for an oscar and not recommended, but folks do it all the time.


----------



## Moutralewn (Aug 27, 2008)

tannable75 said:


> Moutralewn said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question similar to Regalis...
> ...


OK, thanks.
...and sorry


----------

